# Move along... Nothing to see here.



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 8, 2013)

This is my first thread. And really. Almost nothing to see. 

Just got in my first spiders. I picked sling enclosures from Jamie's Tarantulas and also an Acanthoscurria geniculata and Grammostola pulchripes slings, but they are a little shy for now (so no pics). Enclosures look great for the money, and the slings arrived healthy. She answered all of my stupid questions and made it really easy to get set up. 

I also have a Brachypelma smithi on its way from a member here for the third container. Should be here in a week or so. Still looking for a Grammostola pulchra sling... This really is a sickness... 

I grabbed a few things from Michaels to color up the containers. I thought a flower and some more green would make the thought of spiders in the office less scary for the office gals. 

... And it looks like stupid Tinypic flipped a few of my pictures sideways. Awesome. :l

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 9, 2013)

Not much more to see today, besides trashy iphone pics. At least there are tiny spiders in these!  My very humble two sling collection. I got a pic of each of them right after they grabbed a extra small cricket. It is very encouraging for a newb (to arachnids), to see his Ts eat for the first time after mail delivery. I have a tub of FFF, but it looks like these guys have outgrown that food size. Once they got ahold of the cricket, the spider made even the cricket look small. Are these ready for small crickets (vs extra small), or maybe 1/4" dubias? Maybe someone could chime in on this for me. 

In other news and speaking of dubias... I picked up a 50 dubia roach starter colony locally to start up. They are in a tub with water crystals, food, and egg crates. They also got some fresh veggies out of the garden. I also bought a small heat (tank) pad for $20 from Petco. But I shouldn't need it for now as it's quite warm. It looks like for now, the hardest thing with these will be keeping the humidity up. I misted the egg cartens a little before they went in, hit the side with the squirt bottle, and left a big pile of water crystals in for them. I'll have to watch this closely. A pic on these guys next time. 

Sorry that got wordy for a pic thread.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 15, 2013)

These are by far my smallest Ts, and look tiny even in a condiment cup. Way too small for my sling enclosures. For now they'll stay in the cups. These are my Brachypelmas. Two B. smithi and a B. vagans that I bought from a member here and was very happy with the transaction (I only bought the smithis, the vagans was a very nice freebee). They just arrived yesterday. I gave them each a FFF today but the slings didn't seem interested in them. I'll watch to see if they do take it. 

The straws are what they were housed in for shipment. I left the spiders in the straws and placed the straw with the spider in the small cups to transfer them. I haven't taken the straws out yet, so they are acting as a hide. The vagans has already dug a few tunnels to hide in but they are all out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl (Aug 16, 2013)

Why did you put terrestrial slings in an arboreal enclosure?


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 16, 2013)

Brizzl said:


> Why did you put terrestrial slings in an arboreal enclosure?


Well, you could email Jamie and tell her the sling enclosures are all messed up. 
http://www.jamiestarantulas.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1843

I do have an arboreal kit from Jamies for my A. versicolor coming. They do look a little different than the terrestrial kit shown above. Until I get time to rehouse my versi, it's in a large clear "film canister" enclosure and doing fine.


----------



## Brizzl (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah, sorry then.


----------



## akarikuragi (Aug 16, 2013)

My A. geniculata from her just molted a couple days ago. : ) Starting to show its adult coloration. I haven't bought any of her enclosures, though they are pretty. She has pulchirpes now? I'll have to check her site out since I haven't looked in a while... >.>;;

And I just got a B. smithi and two B. vagans and they are TINY! I was really surprised when I got them too.

Congrats on your new babies. :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 16, 2013)

akarikuragi said:


> She has pulchirpes now? I'll have to check her site out since I haven't looked in a while...
> 
> Congrats on your new babies. :3


Thanks! 

Her site from the looks of it is fairly quick and accurate. When I bought my one G. pulchripes there were only two left. After the purchase it showed one available. I think she's out of those now, but is listing spiders that she didn't have when I bought the G. pulchripes.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 22, 2013)

I rehoused my A. versicolor into its new sling enclosure. Catch cup was dispatched multiple times. It's fairly quick and very skittish vs my other slings. But everyone is just fine. Please excuse the water on the inside of the container. It was "mist day" (for most of my slings) and since the enclosure has never been acclimated to higher humidity the substrate was dampened as well. This A. Versi does not eat like the other versis I've seen. I'm hoping the new enclosure helps the feeding go better. 







And I've never shown off my G. pulchra here yet. It's right at an inch and thinks it is a gopher/ backhoe. This is the back underside of its enclosure and has piled all of the substrate in front of the cork bark and decor that's in its container (see before the excavation started pic above with the pink flower). It has a cricket in this pic and has been a good eater for me.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Sep 11, 2013)

I've had three slings molt! The post molt colors are very brilliant. The G. pulchra is a deeper black now and near 1.5". One of my B. vagans is now .5" up from 1/3". And below is a pic of my A. geniculata at near 1" with its adult colors coming in. It is holding an extra small cricket this is the first meal after molting.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 11, 2013)

Great pics! Better than any I could hope to take of slings that small. I would have added a little more substrate to the A. geniculata and the G. pulchripes cages.

---------- Post added 09-11-2013 at 04:05 PM ----------

I just noticed that you are looking for G. pulchra. I just checked www.KenTheBugGuy.com, he has 0.5" and 1.5" slings.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Nov 28, 2013)

It's been quite a while since I added anything here, so I thought I'd drop in. I took my kids into the office to help me rehouse my G pulchra and feed everyone. 

Lets see if the video comes through...

[video=youtube;WTe3wsD6JEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTe3wsD6JEk[/video]


----------



## Tomoran (Nov 30, 2013)

Great thread! I love how you decorated the spiderling enclosures (I use Jamie's enclosures as well, by by setups are not nearly as attractive). I also got quite the kick out of your feeding video. My 10-year-old son and eight-year-old daughter often come into the T room to watch feedings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Nov 30, 2013)

Tomoran said:


> Great thread! I love how you decorated the spiderling enclosures (I use Jamie's enclosures as well, by by setups are not nearly as attractive). I also got quite the kick out of your feeding video. My 10-year-old son and eight-year-old daughter often come into the T room to watch feedings.


Hey thanks! I actually had lots of help on the enclosures. My special projects manager and office assistant had no idea why we were design/ building these tiny clear boxes with crafts from Marshalls. I find I get 110% dedication to superb results and ease of compliancy to retarded projects when I leave them in the dark as to what and why they are doing. Then I pulled the slings out to introduce them to the new enclosures. They died laughing. It was also a way to get them to not freak out that I had... now eight tarantulas in the office. 

My kids (5 x2 and 7) love coming in to work to feed the "office pets." It's an event that can take at least my lunch break, and sometimes all afternoon. Having three kids, a bucket of crickets, and eight spiders in an office will halt all profitable production, but hey, we have fun!


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 2, 2013)

where do u work that Ts are allowed? I want a job...


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Dec 2, 2013)

stewstew8282 said:


> where do u work that Ts are allowed? I want a job...


1- Start a company. 
2- Grow it up. 
3- Buy the building. 
4- Don't go bankrupt. 
5- Pay metric tons of taxes
6- Get tarantulas for office pets.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 3, 2013)

are you hiring? I hear yuba city is nice this time of year..  8-p


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Dec 3, 2013)

stewstew8282 said:


> are you hiring? I hear yuba city is nice this time of year..  8-p


The Northern Sac Valley is a beautiful place all year. Weather is great here. I'm sorry, but all of our positions are full. lol. Now back to some T pics...

G. pulchra after just a few days has re-earthed its entire enclosure. Little stinker. There was near 3" of sub under its hide (see original enclosure condition in vid), and now all of the sub is on top of the hide and the spider is on the bottom of the container. 







A geniculata is showing its adult colors since the most resent molt. The spider buried the last molt making it impossible to remove without emptying all the sub from the enclosure. Since it was so close to bumping the spider into a bigger place, I left it. The substrate being darn near dry with this species kept the molt from molding. I rehoused into a larger enclosure today. Here it is in the new enclosure hiding behind the bark. This spider is growing pretty quick.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 25, 2014)

Back! These two (pictured below) are going into adult cages. They had both molted since these pictures and are ready for a bigger crib. Being how I was ordering enclosures, I added a Lasiodora parahybana to the order. Also looking at a pumpkin patch...


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 26, 2014)

CLICKBANGBANG said:


> Hey thanks! I actually had lots of help on the enclosures. My special projects manager and office assistant had no idea why we were design/ building these tiny clear boxes with crafts from Marshalls. I find I get 110% dedication to superb results and ease of compliancy to retarded projects when I leave them in the dark as to what and why they are doing. Then I pulled the slings out to introduce them to the new enclosures. They died laughing. It was also a way to get them to not freak out that I had... now eight tarantulas in the office.
> 
> My kids (5 x2 and 7) love coming in to work to feed the "office pets." It's an event that can take at least my lunch break, and sometimes all afternoon. Having three kids, a bucket of crickets, and eight spiders in an office will halt all profitable production, but hey, we have fun!


well, read the whole thread just now...
You Sir, are the worlds bestest boss.... true story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 27, 2014)

New slings are in and installed! I bought a Lasiodora parahybana from Jaimies. And I found a Hapalopus sp Colombia large from a local guy. But going with the theme of the thread, there is nothing to see (they are so stinking small). 

The rest of the order from Jaimie's consisted of two large enclosures and a few roaches. I tossed the enclosures together and put my Acanthoscurria geniculata in one and a Grammastola pulchra in the other. After that, a G. pulchripes and B. vagans went into juvenile enclosures. Then a B. Smithi went into a sling enclosure (from a condiment cup). 

All of the transferring went fine. Catch cup wasn't even used. The A. geniculata threat posed and hit the tongs once. And the 1/2" Hapalopus sp Colombia kicked hair like he was trying to start a flooded two stroke. I was surprised it would be so irritated after driving just an hour. The rest went great. The LP housed fine after the long trip.

Now a few pics.  






















---------- Post added 08-27-2014 at 08:18 PM ----------




ratluvr76 said:


> well, read the whole thread just now...
> You Sir, are the worlds bestest boss.... true story.


lol. Hey, thanks! We have fun.  

Re-housing the Ts into larger enclosers today shut down all production for two hours. Then we sat around and watched them explore their new houses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 28, 2014)

I fed a few Ts today. The smaller guys got pinhead roaches. My G. pulchripes and B. vagans took their first Dubia roaches. My G. pulchripes is still a pet hole, but the vagans is starting to get out and about more. They were both rehoused yesterday, so I'm exited that they took food quickly.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Sep 10, 2014)

Tarantulas doing what spiders do.


----------

